# Buckskin Jewel



## rubyviewminis (Sep 3, 2010)

New baby and now


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful !



))) I love her color too!

~Sandy


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 3, 2010)

Awh, thanks. But you sure have some beauties there!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous and love her dam too!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 6, 2010)

_Beautiful mare.... and foal_


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 7, 2010)

The compliments mean so much to me coming from such prestigous breeders. I just wanted to say that your picture of Spirits Grand Finale (hope I got that correct) is beautiful!


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2010)

They are both Stunners!


----------



## wingnut (Sep 16, 2010)

that color is *gorgeous* Wow! Nice little girl


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 17, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> New baby and now


They are both very pretty






The foal pic looks like my foal Strudel, who I sadly lost at 2 months old



Here's a pic of her the day after she was born.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 17, 2010)

Awh! I am so sorry. That would have 'bout killed me.

Amazing how much alike they are marked! Jewel's winter coat is coming in the same tan color, and her black marking are starting to show up on her stockings now. I think we have her hooves about to where they should be now, just need to make sure she is balanced and symetrical.

Strudel had her angel wings too!


----------



## Seashells (Sep 18, 2010)

Cute little foal!

By chance, is the bay pinto momma originally from minis r us? She looks familiar to me...Just curious.

Sheila


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 18, 2010)

Why yes she is.


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, it does kill me when i look at her more recent pics and yes, she did have her angel wings on.

Her legs were starting to get black in them, isn't fun seeing their colors change? That's a nice pic of Jewel and mom standing there, who is Jewels sire?


----------



## Seashells (Sep 18, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> Why yes she is.


I thought I'd seen her before...she has a pretty face.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 18, 2010)

Her sire is Blue Stars Hot Rod Harley, Minis R Us sold him to High Meadow Minis in Colbran Co. He just had another filly born the 10th, another grulla pinto. So far we know he produced 3 fillies his first breeding season, two grulla pintos, and my buckskin, kinda (lol) grulla looking when clipped, filly. I really think her stripe will fade out. I can't wait for next springs clipping to see what will turn up. And yes it is fun to see the black start to spot in here and there on her legs. This whole experience is new to us and I sure am enjoying it.

The December No Worries Club magazine will have an article on Jewel in it. Can't wait.


----------



## CCC (Sep 20, 2010)

Very pretty! love her dam too!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 21, 2010)

They are both beautiful but I especially love the foal's head - such a beauty!


----------

